# Airsoft guns for training?



## thardey (Apr 25, 2007)

Has anybody thought about using airsoft pistols for training? They seems to be built to feel like (shape, not weight, of course) actual pistols used for self defense. 

I'm mostly thinking about "quick draw" applications where you draw and fire 3-4 rounds in one motion. A "self-defense" type of scenario.

It seems like a safer way to practice your tactical drawing skills in the convenience of your garage or backyard, rather that slinging a .45 around before you've really gotten use to a new holster or something. (I know the tendency of the shoulder-holster draw is to swing it horizontally (very unsafe), rather than pointing it down, and bring it back up -- that sort of thing). I guess I'd rather find out the mistakes with little plastic BBs rather than a .45 slug.

I DON'T mean replacing actual range time with the airsoft -- just adding to it.

Sort of like doing some sword drills with a wooden or aluminum sword before trying it with a sharpened steel blade.

Also, I would feel more comfortable starting out with using one to teach basic gun safety. (Like when my son gets old enough) One I recently got imitates my Glock. The CO2 and BBs are all in one magazine, it has a "functioning" slide only for decoration. But it is possible to run through the drills of "unload and open the slide before handing the gun to someone else . . ." that sort of thing.

What are your thoughts? Could it lead to bad habits?


----------



## Lisa (Apr 25, 2007)

Having used them on occasion, I can tell you they are a heck of a lot of fun.  Not sure about using them to train with, they feel different to me, but then again, it could be that I was using a cheap version of it.

I will tell you this....hiding in a tent with one, waiting for your shooting coach to step in and lambasting him makes it worth every penny you spend.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 25, 2007)

thardey said:


> Has anybody thought about using airsoft pistols for training?



Yes, they sting nicely!  We used them (Pistols) for scenario training for gun disarms or getting offline of the shot before they can pull the trigger.  They are fun.

Just be sure you wear safety glasses or some other type of eye protection.


----------



## thardey (Apr 25, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> Yes, they sting nicely!  We used them (Pistols) for scenario training for gun disarms or getting offline of the shot before they can pull the trigger.  They are fun.
> 
> Just be sure you wear safety glasses or some other type of eye protection.



I had thought about that, too -- I had to "disarm" a friend of mine one day who tried to shoot me -- he ended up getting himself in the foot!


----------



## Dave Leverich (Apr 25, 2007)

One of my buddies has Krav in his school and uses those in the gun scenarios for disarmament etc. Great idea, make sure local law enforcment knows if you're practicing outdoors (his school got in trouble once, after they'd done it in the alley for some 8 years previously, it went nationally on the martial forums as people laughed a bit ;p).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 25, 2007)

I use them regularly for force on force training.  There are also multiple law enforcement trainers that are starting to use them as well.  They have airsoft training face shields that are great and it is not to expensive to get some and train with them.  We have in the past used them for indoor range training and safety. (teaching proper mechanics and safety issues)  We have also used them in scenario based training which is simply a blast.


----------



## thardey (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa said:


> Having used them on occasion, I can tell you they are a heck of a lot of fun.  Not sure about using them to train with, they feel different to me, but then again, it could be that I was using a cheap version of it.



I handled one at the gun store that was $135 and it was pretty darn close as far as weight goes. Some kind of "green gas" gun - it was new to me. 

Of course, you'll never properly re-create the kick, but that might be good for training. My dad used to have me shoot my revolver with one live round, and 5 spent cartriges, spun at random. It taught me not to flinch.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 25, 2007)

The pistol we used was a fairly cheap one.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 25, 2007)

Bigshadow said:


> The pistol we used was a fairly cheap one.


 
They come in all varieties and price ranges.  Personally I prefer models with the blow back ability.  Works just like a regular semi auto in function.  That is a very important sticking point with me.  The exact weight, size,
etc. maybe not as important. (It will never actually totally match the weight of a fully loaded semi automatic pistol : The bullets add the extra weight that the airsoft cannot compensate for)


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 25, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> They come in all varieties and price ranges.  Personally I prefer models with the blow back ability.  Works just like a regular semi auto in function.  That is a very important sticking point with me.  The exact weight, size,
> etc. maybe not as important. (It will never actually totally match the weight of a fully loaded semi automatic pistol : The bullets add the extra weight that the airsoft cannot compensate for)




No doubt!  My single stack SW .45 is considerably heavier with a full mag.   It is amazing just how much weight a full mag adds to the pistol.


----------



## tellner (Apr 25, 2007)

They're great for more realistic tactical and situational training. They have the right size and weight. They give immediate feedback when you screw up. They're less expensive and dangerous than Simmunitions. And they're reasonably priced.


----------

